# Which External Hard Disk is Better (5400 or 7200 rpm)



## anandharaja (Jun 1, 2011)

hi,
i plan to purchase 1TB segate external hard disk with USB 3.0 Support, but iam confused about the speed which one is best 5400 or 7200 rpm.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

Obviously 7200 rpm HDDs are better due to its higher data transfer rate. But if you are planning to buy 2.5" external HDD which does not requires external power then it is hard to find a 7200 rpm one as it consumes more power and cannot be fully powered by a single usb port.
But if you are planning to get 3.5" external with external power cord, then get the 7200 rpm one.


----------



## bugsome (Jun 1, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Obviously 7200 rpm HDDs are better due to its higher data transfer *rape*.



LOL..fix the typo buddy...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

Edited.


----------



## anandharaja (Jun 7, 2011)

hi,
Toady i bought 1TB Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex external hard disk. I satisfied the performance of  disk, but i really disappointed with the software they provided. There is no password protection for disk.

but Western Digital provide the software for password protection.

How can i protect my seagate external HDD with password protection.


----------

